# UFC 2009 Undisputed.



## 100% masahiko (May 26, 2009)

Anyone played this yet? 




(thinking of ordering a copy)


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 26, 2009)

chavvy violence, legalised streetfighting under the guise of mma makes it to the 360? What's next Gypo Horse Fair Bare Knuckle King 09?


----------



## The Groke (May 26, 2009)

Good game.

Steep learning curve but worth it IMO. If you liked the old UFC Tapout on the Dreamcast you will love this.

Grappling and striking game is very well done, submissions are not quite right but not as broken as they can first appear.

I reckon if this does run to a series, then the hard groundwork is done and 2010 (or whatever) will nail it.

Ignore Oafsome Wells - he knows not of what he speaks.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 26, 2009)

wanna fight about it?


----------



## The Groke (May 26, 2009)

Only if we get to wear really small, tight pants.


----------



## Silva (May 28, 2009)

I want a Fire Pro Wrestling game


----------



## The Groke (May 28, 2009)

I want to wear really small, tight pants.


----------



## sim667 (May 28, 2009)

I want to buy this game really bad, but i cant afford it.....

then a mate said he'd buy it and lend it straight to me, so we went round 5 shops...... all sold out

eventually another freind bought it for PS3, and brought his console round and we played it...... but i WANT!


----------



## kained&able (May 28, 2009)

whers the pile drivers? and powr bombs?


dave


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 28, 2009)

I bought this yesterday at Amazon for £34.99 and it arrived today.
Think it's the best fighting game for a long while - you could be losing a fight and that one punch or submission can make a world of difference.

It's a deep game too. Lots of moves to discover. Can be as technical as you make it.  

Recommend!


----------



## IC3D (May 28, 2009)

Looks well boring, you are a closeted battyman if you like this


----------



## internetstalker (May 28, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I bought this yesterday at Amazon for £34.99 and it arrived today.
> Think it's the best fighting game for a long while - you could be losing a fight and that one punch or submission can make a world of difference.
> 
> It's a deep game too. Lots of moves to discover. Can be as technical as you make it.
> ...



I like th elook of this, downloaded the demo and enjoyed it.

I think I'll be taking some games to do a trade this weekend

Masahiko, you xbox360 or ps3?


----------



## The Groke (May 28, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> It's a deep game too. Lots of moves to discover. Can be as technical as you make it.
> 
> Recommend!



See - told you.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 28, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Looks well boring, you are a *closeted battyman* if you like this



What the fuck does that mean? What on earth is a closeted battyman?


----------



## internetstalker (May 28, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> What the fuck does that mean? What on earth is a closeted battyman?



a gay man who hasn't come out yet


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 29, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I like th elook of this, downloaded the demo and enjoyed it.
> 
> I think I'll be taking some games to do a trade this weekend
> 
> Masahiko, you xbox360 or ps3?



I play on Xbox.

The game play is realistic and is probably the best fighting one out there. 
I can't get to grips to the grappling though but it sure is fun!!!


----------



## The Groke (May 29, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I play on Xbox.
> 
> The game play is realistic and is probably the best fighting one out there.
> I can't get to grips to the grappling though but it sure is fun!!!




You have to do the training if you haven't already done so.

Also bear in mind that when you are playing career mode as a created fighter, your stats have a huge effect on your ability to successfully pull off transitions and reversals when you grapple.


----------



## internetstalker (May 29, 2009)

When to buy this yesterday

both Tesco's and gamestation had sold out!


----------



## internetstalker (May 29, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I play on Xbox.


do you play online?
if so whats your gamer tag?


----------



## sim667 (May 29, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> When to buy this yesterday
> 
> both Tesco's and gamestation had sold out!



I went to try and get it, gamestation, game, curry's, whsmiths and sainsburys had all sold out


----------



## internetstalker (May 29, 2009)

sim667 said:


> I went to try and get it, gamestation, game, curry's, whsmiths and sainsburys had all sold out



yeah, but my dads bigger then your dad


----------



## Gromit (May 29, 2009)

Everywhere I've tried is sold out.

Considering trying Macro as they never seem to sell out. But there is a reason for that. They tend to overprice things like this.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 29, 2009)

It's actually a pretty good game. 

Though the ground game is confusing and seems a bit too black and white (there is no 'struggle' mechanism it seems, so it's decided by who has the best stats it seems when it comes to transitions/reversing).


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 1, 2009)

I got this on the weekend

looks pretty good. may take me a while to ge the hang of the ground game, but so far I'm an excellent striker. working my way up the rankings, just knocked Bispin out, sweet


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2009)

The Groke said:


> You have to do the training if you haven't already done so.
> 
> Also bear in mind that when you are playing career mode as a created fighter, your stats have a huge effect on your ability to successfully pull off transitions and reversals when you grapple.



Fuck yeah!
It's very, very frustrating sometimes. In career mode, you can battering JSP or Rampage and the next minute, they do some wonder punch and knock you out. I get angry. Maybe too angry and hurl all sorts of abuse at the TV. 

This game is turning me into a right saddo. 
I don't mind the training, the sparring but it's a complete waste of time when none of it works against the top 10.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2009)

Like Internet Stalker, I'm an excellent striker. 
Boxer/Judo seem to work for me.

I not got an ID tag yet. The missus has banned me from interacting with other online gamers. If it's okay, I should be on there next week.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Though the ground game is confusing and seems a bit too black and white (there is no 'struggle' mechanism it seems, so it's decided by who has the best stats it seems when it comes to transitions/reversing).



I find you can them in the half guard and then shit happens when you go for a submission.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 1, 2009)

the flash ko stuff has got to be tamed. no fucking way am i going to let some chump ko me while im at full health with a tiny punch in the first ten seconds.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 2, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> yeah, but my dads bigger then your dad



Probably..... 

(I'm much more into the 'your mum' side of humor).....

anyway got hold of a copy now, definately up for some online bouts, slowly getting the hang of grappling and submissions....


----------



## Gromit (Jun 2, 2009)

I've played the demo but am now undecided if I want to buy it. 

The ground stuff seems a bit pants and the knockdowns system needs toning down. Plus the combo of buttns to do the simplest of things annoyed me. I don't think there is a control left that doesn't get used somewhere. I like my controls simpler.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 2, 2009)

Gromit said:


> I've played the demo but am now undecided if I want to buy it.
> 
> The ground stuff seems a bit pants and the knockdowns system needs toning down. Plus the combo of buttns to do the simplest of things annoyed me. I don't think there is a control left that doesn't get used somewhere. I like my controls simpler.



streetfighter sounds like it might suit you a bit better.....

I hate that game


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2009)

SF is unplayable on the 360 controller.


----------



## rikwakefield (Jun 2, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Looks well boring, you are a closeted battyman if you like this



I'd rather be gay than homophobic.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> I'd rather be gay than homophobic.


I'd rather be Bruno than Eminem


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 3, 2009)

Getting the hang of the ground game slowly.

it's very much a tussle which is very realistic IMO.

Haven't managed to submit in a match yet.

But have got into the mount position, unleashed stalker fury and won by TKO

Won the middle weight championship in career mode and had 7 succesful defences. my record is something like 27-7

online is a different matter (1-4) finding it very slow and clunky and keep getting my arse whipped, alot of lag


----------



## The Groke (Jun 3, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Getting the hang of the ground game slowly.
> 
> it's very much a tussle which is very realistic IMO.
> 
> Haven't managed to submit in a match yet.




Yup.

Once you get the hang of which direction to rotate to initiate the right transition, how to do the major transitions and how to get the timing right to counter or block their transitions, the ground grapple game is very well done.

I still have an issue with submissions though:

As a general rule, the best way to practice them is to play with the health/stamina bars on.

You should find that if you attempt a sub when you have more that twice the (recoverable) stamina than your opponent, it usually takes - though not always.

This means that you have tire them with body blows and blocks against their transition attempts and not puff yourself out too much while you are doing it. It is also quite dependent on the subs rating of your character Vs the opponents Subs defence - I believe there is still behind the scenes "dice rolling" taking place with the stats.


All that said, there is still a random element at work and some re-jigging of the subs game is needed for the sequel.
 As a test, I played my custom character (subs and related skills as high as they would go, tier 3 JuJitsu unlocked and Cardio maxed out) against the PC.

I battered him so silly that by the end of the 2nd round, the lightest body hit from me would _immediately _put him into "rocked" status; his health and stamina were practically nothing and any touch to the head would have KO'd him and ended the fight.

I then spent _3 solid rounds_ (was a 5 round fight) taking him down, rocking him with a body hit and attempting a sub.
I did this at will, time and time and time again for 3 rounds straight and _every single time,_ he escaped. I tried every take-down, transition and sub I knew - no dice.

30 seconds from the end of the fight, I gave up, lightly stroked his face and he immediately fell down and died.



My very next fight I used the same character and subbed Matt Hughes with a kimura about 1.30 into the first round.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2009)

Rubber Guard is a bastard.

Fought some guy with a funny name who ranked 3rd in MW who did nothing but take me down. Once in mount he was impossible to counter. It's really difficult to react grab their punches in that position to get them into submission. Finally beat him on points.

I wish you had more time to complete the camp tasks (oo er!) because some of them are too difficult against the AI.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 3, 2009)

none of my fights have gone the distance.

I think I'm far too aggressive


----------



## The Groke (Jun 3, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> none of my fights have gone the distance.
> 
> I think I'm far too aggressive



What weight are you and what have you been putting your points into?

I found at the mid-point of my career, having put my focus on the submissions skillset and defensive abilities and neglecting strength in favour of speed and cardio, that a number of my fights against top rated fighters went the distance.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2009)

Loads of my fights have gone the distance. But I am getting a bit frustratd with the random bullshit in the game. the flash KO has GOT to be fixed; no question. If they don't deal with this they can kiss this franchise goodbye. It's supposed to be that only heavy head strikes can do this, but in practise that's bull. I've been KO'd by less than heavy strikes plenty of times. 

I'm also getting tired with the game's desire to continue pimp the franchise's big stars - I get the picture, these guys are great. We love them, they are teh champs. Now let me fucking WIN! It's stupid when you have a title match against someone who takes piss all damage, reverses all your transitions CONSTANTLY, and is able to knock seven bells of shit from you without being gassed, is immune to submission, can't be thrown, and counters you constantly, and can never be grappled to the floor. 

These games don't work if you program them like this.


BTW i think playing without the visual representation of energy/stamina is a big mistake. IN real life you would be able to feel your state. In a game you need something else. I know your character can be gassed and will slow down, but that's not enough. I would hope people online are forgiving of this because being able to manage your character's output is a major part of the game's strategy. relying on guesswork is not the mark of a good game or a good player IMO.
I would also like to have seen some help in allocating points. Really there are too many skills and a 100 point skill range is just too much. In other words: where do i want to allocate points? My character seems to be a jack of all trades and master of none - solely because I didn't want him to have any glaring weaknesses. But that has actually backfired. Fight Night Round 3 did it better, simpler - and the mini training games were fun for the same reason. The technique camps are a good idea, but badly executed as you don't have anywhere near enough time to score and thus unlock the new techniques; on top of that the sparring partner doesn't play ball at all (you might need to counter grapple a punch - no good if they guy won't punch you!).

I like this game; it's the best fighting game on the 360 right now. But it needs work. It's too random at times and the UFC stars are too powerful (either that or the CAF characters you career with are just pants).


----------



## The Groke (Jun 3, 2009)

TBH I didn't find the UFC stars too overwhelming in the CAF mode.

I think I finished with something like a 32-3-2 record and 2 of those losses were actually earlier in my career against lamers.



Awesome Wells said:


> My character seems to be a jack of all trades and master of none - solely because I didn't want him to have any glaring weaknesses.



Yeah, I had this problem with my first CAF.

You _have_ to specialise and make sure you support that with those skills which complement your chosen specialisation.

I find in terms of core attributes that cardio is the most useful, followed by speed and then strength.

My specialist grappling fighter had most of his points put into the ground grapple off/def, takedown off, submission off/def and into striking _defense _to make sure I didn't get knocked out whilst playing for the submission.

It initially felt really wrong to be utterly neglecting the other other stats, but it will balance out towards the end and you end up with a more pleasing fighter.

Completely agree with you about the scale of the points though. Not sure how the dice-rolling works, but I can't believe there is any significant difference between having a skill of 82 and a skill of 86.

They could have perhaps just had 10 tiers/stars/belts/whatever for each attribute with an increasing scale of cost for purchasing an additional level.

I do think that the engine, core gameplay, controls and everything that really matters is mostly spot-on.

Refininment to the balance of the game, the knock outs and the submissions, plus a bit more meat and variety in the CAF mode - rivalries, ability to move up and down weight classes, ring entries, no more endless fucking emails etc, and it will be reet champion.

I believe it is slated for a franchise yearly/bi-yearly release.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> the flash KO has GOT to be fixed; no question. If they don't deal with this they can kiss this franchise goodbye. It's supposed to be that only heavy head strikes can do this, but in practise that's bull. I've been KO'd by less than heavy strikes plenty of times.



To add:

I think they _nearly_ have it right.

What I _do_ like are the unexpected KOs that happen clearly due to the game calculating physics/positioning/momentum correctly, i.e when someone lunges for a take-down as you throw an uppercut or knee and they literally throw their face into your rising appendage..


I honestly believe that they underestimated the MMA fanbase and their desire to see the sport accurately replicated, hence they ramped up the big, flashy, visceral knock-outs to appease the lowest common denominator.

If they do relax a bit now that the sales of the inaugral game have gone well (AFAIK) and listen to the fans, I reckon they will improve the technical aspects in favour of the striking in future versions.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I would hate for the flash KO to be toned down to the point its ineffectual. But I think the balance isn't quite there. 

Still at least it doesn't have the stupid ott KO moves that Fight Night 3 had.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2009)

Ha! Now my fighter, Gentleman John, is middleweight champion after a final round TKO against Silva.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Loads of my fights have gone the distance. But I am getting a bit frustratd with the random bullshit in the game. the flash KO has GOT to be fixed; no question. If they don't deal with this they can kiss this franchise goodbye. It's supposed to be that only heavy head strikes can do this, but in practise that's bull. I've been KO'd by less than heavy strikes plenty of times.
> 
> I'm also getting tired with the game's desire to continue pimp the franchise's big stars - I get the picture, these guys are great. We love them, they are teh champs. Now let me fucking WIN! It's stupid when you have a title match against someone who takes piss all damage, reverses all your transitions CONSTANTLY, and is able to knock seven bells of shit from you without being gassed, is immune to submission, can't be thrown, and counters you constantly, and can never be grappled to the floor.
> 
> ...




You can turn the stamina bar on in the options menu


You've had a different experiance to me BTW. I didn't find the champ that hard, beat him on the second sttempt then went on an 8 fight winning streak as champion.

The only flash KO i suffered was against someone early in my career against a guy i dominated for a round then he caught me with a kick to the bonce and knocked me the fuck out


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

found this transision map.

it's good


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> You can turn the stamina bar on in the options menu
> 
> 
> You've had a different experiance to me BTW. I didn't find the champ that hard, beat him on the second sttempt then went on an 8 fight winning streak as champion.
> ...


it's probably because my first career dude is/was crap.

Having won the belt i chose to start a new career as well with a submission based boxing/bjj welterweight dude. This time I'm going to make better choices, including not accept every offer and compromise training times (though the randomly assigned camps right before a match don't fucking help).

I always play with the stamina bar on. Seems silly otherwise.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> it's probably because my first career dude is/was crap.
> 
> Having won the belt i chose to start a new career as well with a submission based boxing/bjj welterweight dude. This time I'm going to make better choices, including not accept every offer and compromise training times (though the randomly assigned camps right before a match don't fucking help).
> 
> I always play with the stamina bar on. Seems silly otherwise.



I've just started my 2nd career.

I went with a boxer/judo bloke before

now trying kick boxing/BJJ

I miss the boxing already

Seem to be winning these fights with a ground and pound from a mount position and my first fight went the distance (the 2 round fight) it was a draw and a 3rd round commenced. I knocked the motherfucking rookie out!

but my ground game is loads better this time around, concentrating more on sparing and getting my skills up for ground grappling and the boxing.

currently 4-0


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't work out how to get my CAF to fight online?

anyone help?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive got the hang of the muay thai knee from a high clinch

cant work out the fricking step - punch or the run and knee to face tho  

Im still only muay thai level 1 tho, will that make a differencE?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2009)

i find escaping the muay thai clinch really really difficult.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> i find escaping the muay thai clinch really really difficult.



the standing one? wher ethey knee you lots? ala anderson silva


I've had that problem


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Ive got the hang of the muay thai knee from a high clinch
> 
> cant work out the fricking step - punch or the run and knee to face tho
> 
> Im still only muay thai level 1 tho, will that make a differencE?


yeah, you'll find you learn more moves as you progress up the levels


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

anyone who's got this on xbox live?

i feel like having a game where i have a chance of winning 

I'm 1-4 online


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, submission fighters are at a huge disadvantage starting a career! (Either that or BJJ stinks).

What is Sprawl?


----------



## rikwakefield (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> Wow, submission fighters are at a huge disadvantage starting a career! (Either that or BJJ stinks).
> 
> What is Sprawl?



A sprawl is a defensive move used to nullify a take down.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2009)

how do you do it?


----------



## The Groke (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> how do you do it?




When you get hit with a takedown, rotate the right stick rapidly. Success depends on how early you catch it and your takedown defence Vs their offence.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> the standing one? wher ethey knee you lots? ala anderson silva
> 
> 
> I've had that problem


yes. the timing is really tough. in much the same way the timing is to catch a punch on the ground and reverse it into a submission.

even in the tutorial it's bastard hard.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2009)

The Groke said:


> When you get hit with a takedown, rotate the right stick rapidly. Success depends on how early you catch it and your takedown defence Vs their offence.


ok thanks. the BJJ camp didn't explain that part.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 5, 2009)

I only attempt to grapple when I'm BJ Penn - otherwise it's not much fun. Game is getting on my nerves now.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 5, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> I only attempt to grapple when I'm BJ Penn - otherwise it's not much fun. Game is getting on my nerves now.



I'm loving this game

yet to win by submission yet tho


learning BJJ and kick boxing at the mo


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah, submission is really difficult. I'm not sure why - i must be missing something, thogh i have noticed even earlier on in the career the opponents have access to all their styles' moves though you don't. some balance issues there that might affect things like going for submissions.


----------



## starfish (Jun 13, 2009)

Played a bit of the demo today, the tutorial was like watching gay porn


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 14, 2009)




----------

